# Lower windshield channel



## Rems66 (Jan 23, 2015)

I am attempting to remove the lower windshield channel on my 1966 Lemans. Is there any special tricks to remove it? It looks like it is spot welded to the cowling and I don't want to mess the cowling up trying to get it off. Most of it is rusted through where it used to be part of the dash so I am assuming that I need to just cut in the few spots where it is still attached. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

This video shows the method I used to cut the spot welds, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk3s4ucJg7k


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

If your talking about the front windshield channel, it is part of the dash like the 67. Your going to have to cut it out and replace that piece. You can get it as a replacement from most of the aftermarket places, I got mine from Ames. But do wait until you order and get the replacement part in, as your going to have to measure how much to cut along the top of the dash, and depending where you order the new part from, the studs that hold the molding clips may or may not be on the new part. With the Ames piece, it did NOT have them, and I had to use the screw in replacements, not the best way to go to hold the reveal molding on, as the welded studs are better with less chance of rust. I have pictures of the procedure I went through if you need guidance.


----------



## Rems66 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Front windshield channel*

Thanks Tiger13 I did get a replacement channel and ya, mine does not have the studs either. Some of my dash is rusted beyond where the replacement piece goes so I will just have to weld in sheet metal in places. When you cut yours out, how far in from the new panel did you cut. I imagine an inch or so to have a place to weld to. Thanks for the info. If you have pictures I would like to see them. I didn't notice any on your reply.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of the area in question.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

And here is the repair piece installed.


----------



## Rems66 (Jan 23, 2015)

*lower channel*

Thanks Tiger13, my dash is eaten away more than yours was so I may have to do some patching. The pictures helped a lot. Appreciate the help


----------



## jimcain (Aug 9, 2013)

is there a diagram out there somewhere that shows the correct placement of the studs?


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

My channel was really bad, I just showed you a small part of it! LOL From what I was told, each assembly plant put in a different amount of studs, there was not a "set" number from plant to plant it would vary. The guy I asked when he counted his,(his car was built at a different Assembly plant) were different numbers for the top, and sides, and also what I had on my rear window, as I had to do a lot of work on that window. If you have not cut yours out yet, just mark them, if you have already cut the rotted parts out, just plan on spacing the studs out. You just want enough clips to hold on the reveal trim.


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

This website will help you in the procedure and if you have any issues you can email him his name is Dave Squid's Fab 1967 GTO convertible
under the body word part 3 he covers the windshield repair.


----------



## jimcain (Aug 9, 2013)

thank you. sadly most of mine were rotted away so i cant mark them. that web site is a great help, thanks again.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Jim, agree with what Tiger13 said. I measured the spacing on mine last evening. Spacing is random and varies from 5.5 to 7.5 inches. Matt


----------



## jimcain (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok, thank you both very much. I'm afraid I may have a lot of odd questions in the next few years, bare with me please


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Not a problem I think I should remember it by then! lol


----------

